# BetterBee queen shipping



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Got a couple queens recently and they only stapled the cages to the USPS box. When they arrived while alive they were freely moving around the box. I called and they assured me thy would create a better alternative.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

heck the last queen I got came in an envelope


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> heck the last queen I got came in an envelope


Wow that made me chuckle!


----------



## StewRoten (May 22, 2010)

dnichols said:


> Wow that made me chuckle!


You can save shipping by having the queens emailed.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

TheBuzz said:


> Got a couple queens recently and they only stapled the cages to the USPS box. When they arrived while alive they were freely moving around the box. I called and they assured me thy would create a better alternative.


Agreed. Ordered 4 queens a couple weeks ago and two had escaped from thier cages. I am sure its the queen producers cage but they need to staple the screen rather than having it held in place by a groove.

I calmly scooped them up and re-caged them. A newbie would have been in trouble and these queens wanted to fly.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Remember they are under new ownership. This is their first season hopefully they will listen to customer advise & do better in the future.


----------

